# 1928 N E C Code book



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a 1928 National Electric Code Book for sale it is in fine condition no pages missing. Some pages torn. On the front it stamped "compliments of Forbes Supply Company" It is pocket size. contact [email protected] if interested .


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

How much?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Any pic's?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


>


 It's just a matter of time before you post that picture of your collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> It's just a matter of time before you post that picture of your collection. :thumbsup:


No, it's just it would be nice to see a photo of what is offered for sale. Most people are a touchy-feely type, and a photo is the best substitute in this case.

Of course, a price would be nice too.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> No, it's just it would be nice to see a photo of what is offered for sale. Most people are a touchy-feely type, and a photo is the best substitute in this case.
> 
> Of course, a price would be nice too.


 You mean you are not going to grant us with a picture of that collection you have?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> You mean you are not going to grant us with a picture of that collection you have?


No. I'm just suggesting a photo and price for the book offered for sale be posted.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, Damn I'm going to bed then.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Well, Damn I'm going to bed then.:laughing:


 
Why? Maybe Abe is loading photos as we type.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Why? Maybe Abe is loading photos as we type.


 I sure hope so.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Code Book*

I do not know how to post a picture of this book any ideas ???


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Take a picture of the item, scan it in or download the pic to your pc, set up an account (free) at photobucket, click on the photo icon when posting and follow the simple steps from there, you should be good to go.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Idaho Abe said:


> I do not know how to post a picture of this book any ideas ???


Click here.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Put it up on ebaY


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*1928 code book*


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Idaho Abe said:


>


 
Don't use the Web address in the address bar... use the 'Direct Link' below the image.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*1928 n e c*

I will try again to load this picture from photobucket
<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_s...hotobucket.com/albums/af55/Idaho_Abe/feed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="http://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.pbsrc.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s993.photobucket.com/albums/af55/Idaho_Abe/" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.pbsrc.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Click on the







icon and paste that Direct Link there.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*1928 n e c*

I will try this again

http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/af55/Idaho_Abe/100_0394.jpg


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry about the delay of the pic for the 1928 code book. I m asking $150.00


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*1928 Code Book*

All right $150.00 is too much so how about best offer over $75.00 ???


----------



## redfish58 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a 1947 elect code book no torn pages in good shape whats it worth.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

redfish58 said:


> I have a 1947 elect code book no torn pages in good shape whats it worth.


 
$40.


----------



## redfish58 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks


----------

